# Mardi's Meadow



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not every day that you get a meadow named after you. But sometimes things work out, and that meadow turns into your meadow.

I'm sure that my daughter, just like her dad and uncles, will always remember this meadow as Mardi's Meadow. I can only guess we'll end up re-visiting this place many more times in the future hoping for the same success!
































Of course, one of the first things she said was "can we get it mounted?"

I agreed to do a European.








(My avatar pretty much sums up how I looked when she pulled the trigger!)


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I love it! Congratulations to Mardi and the whole hunting gang.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Way to go, that's awesome!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH - you look nothing like your avatar. I always assumed you were green lol ;-)

Congrats to your daughter! That is great


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to the young huntress, and to pop's as well. These kinda posts give me the warm fuzzies...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just saw this. Great job to both of you.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hard to beat spending time in the great outdoors with loved ones! Thanks for sharing and thanks for the advice on my antelope hunt!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Great experience. Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Great job!


----------

